# New here! IBS, anxiety, depression. All linked?



## MomOf2Hoovs (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all!

I am new to this forum because everyone around me doesn't seem to understand what I am going through or how to help me. Quite frankly, I don't even know those answers myself.

I suffer from depression and anxiety on a daily basis. I stress over almost everything, even if it doesn't pertain to me or even my family! I am a constant worrier although I don't show it. Sometimes I don't even think I am stressing over something but my body tends to tell me otherwise.

Could suffering from those things trigger IBS symptoms? How do you work on not stressing so much, worrying, or having anxiety over everything. I would ask about depression but that isn't something that you can "fix".

Anyway, any advice you all have would be great! Thank you!


----------



## chocolateai (Jan 6, 2014)

i was like that too, though it wasn't as bad until depression really came about as i withdrew coffee. and then i started having this. i really regretted that.

anyway, yes, IBS is affected by your psychology a lot, so anxiety and depression and stress will trigger it. that's why if you look around on the net regarding IBS, they would say exercise because exercise helps with stress. healthy mind = healthy body. so if possible, try to tone down your anxiety and depression, look around the net for ways to do it. good luck!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

IBS has a strong brain-gut or mind-body component. I suffered with IBS since 1983 - you can read my journey below. One of the things that perhaps may be helpful to you in breaking those triggers - and reducing IBS symptoms - and from there, reducing depression as a result of having IBS, is hypnotherapy. I know that sounds sort of 'out there' but it has helped many people and there are clinical studies showing it is very helpful. I used the IBS Audio Program recorded sessions on CDs or MP3 from England - it is very gentle, and there are no side effects. It breaks the anxiety connected with IBS and in general it can be helpful too. If you have any questions, feel free to ask - I am happy to help. There are many clinical trials showing this method is very effective. So there is hope... and I hope that helps... Take care.


----------



## jablo4 (Jul 21, 2010)

Welcome MomOf2Hoovs! I am sort of new to this site as well but not new to dealing with IBS, depression or anxiety. I have suffered from the time I was teenager but at that time just thought I brought the symptoms on because I had a n nervous stomach. I have had bouts of IBS throughout my life sometimes it was really bad and other times I do OK. I have taken some of the gut tranquilizers that are prescribed by most gastro drs but I never liked the way I felt on them so I wouldn't take them as prescribed.

I am now 53 yrs old a wife and a mother of 2 sons (one in grad school and the other a freshman in college) and still have issues depending on the amount of stress I have and the foods I eat. I also have GERD so it complicates my diet - very frustrating because I can't eat the things I like. Years ago I had developed erosions in my esophagus (from the GERD) so I couldn't eat anything and was also having extreme IBS symptoms and afraid to leave the house in fear of having to use a bathroom!

I sought out a therapist to help me deal with everything because I was a mess physically and emotionally. I was diagnosed with depression and anxiety.

Well, it has been 6 years since I started therapy (I still go weekly) and I have to say I am much healthier, both mentally and physically. I also try hard to stay away from my trigger foods (they seem to be different for each person) and I exercise regularly. I still do have bouts here and there but they are not nearly as severe as they once were. I believe that TALKING (to a professional) is very beneficial and helps alleviate the tension in the gut. My biggest problem is trying to lose weight now that I am in my 50's! The diet I do well on for my IBS and GERD seems to be heavy in carbs but after menopause they aren't metabolizing and instead are turning right to FAT!

I can't tell you that I am 100% cured. I do still worry and feel down at times but I can tell you that all of my symptoms are a lot less severe and much easier to deal with in my everyday life. I no longer skip activities or fear getting stuck in traffic because I may need to find a bathroom quickly. Life has definitely improved and I owe it to the hard work I have done with my therapist.

I wish you the best of luck in finding a solution that is right for you.


----------

